# Parapet sealant.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am building a second Car Barn. I think this one is going to have a parapet around the side of the the roof. I don't have a brake so I can not bend large pieces of metal sheets. 


That means there is going to be a joint where the flat roof meets the lip on the side/ wall of the building.


Do any of you have a suggestion for a sealant Hoping I can make it blend in with rusty Metal. 


I am just looking for sealing suggestions.



JJ


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I have several buildings that have flat roofs covered with 90# mineral coated roll roofing and stucco parapets. I use DAP DynaFlex 230 or Alex Plus caulking. They adhere to almost anything and seem to weather well. Both caulks come in various colors and can be painted.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By placitassteam on 17 Dec 2013 11:45 AM 
JJ, I have several buildings that have flat roofs covered with 90# mineral coated roll roofing and stucco parapets. I use DAP DynaFlex 230 or Alex Plus caulking. They adhere to almost anything and seem to weather well. Both caulks come in various colors and can be painted. 


Rolled Roofing.....Was not thinking of that but Now that you mentions it. I will look into it . 


JJ


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

This site generates the strangest advertising. 

At the moment MLS is offering me Shipping Container Covers: Create Covered Workspace Between Containers. Who knew?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By BigRedOne on 17 Dec 2013 06:27 PM 
This site generates the strangest advertising. 

At the moment MLS is offering me Shipping Container Covers: Create Covered Workspace Between Containers. Who knew? Seriously off topic....

What's the title of your sig pic? I see 2 containers....


----------

